# South bend questions



## RobbT (Sep 22, 2013)

I seem to have quite a bit of slop in my cross feed. How do I tighten this?  Thanks


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 22, 2013)

Which South Bend do you have?  
Most often cured by replacing the cross feed nut, but there are other options depending on your machine.

Bernie


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 23, 2013)

RobbT said:


> I seem to have quite a bit of slop in my cross feed. How do I tighten this?  Thanks



Is your play in the cross-feed screw from the screw being loose on the far side of the screw.  If the screw is tight against it's bracket bushing then I agree with the other poster(s) but we need to know which model you are using.  I agree with you to much play is a pain in the neck and it may fail on you as well.


----------



## rafe (Sep 23, 2013)

Quite a bit does not really tell me much, your quite a bit might vary from mine quite a bit....the best way to describe it to us is to crank the the dial in and take notice of where it is and then crank it out until it just starts to move out. Then take notice of the difference on the dial and post it ...you may have slight wear or a worn out nut and screw ......My quite a bit was just before failure and I had to install a new nut and screw.... there is very little play or backlash now....HTH


----------



## RobbT (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I would say .020 at least. Don't remember that much when I bought it. A couple months ago. I'll get more info.


----------



## RobbT (Sep 29, 2013)

RobbT said:


> Thanks for the input. I would say .020 at least. Don't remember that much when I bought it. A couple months ago. I'll get more info.



I tightened the screw with the oil hole with a set screw and got rid of the play. I took the crossfeed apart and cleaned it and that's all I found.  Hmmmm


----------

